# Dee Why suitable for young family?



## MissJamie (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi everyone  so my visa has been granted for my daughter and I to join my partner in Sydney. Yay! I'm just wondering has anyone lived in Dee Why, or knows someone who has? I have heard mostly good reports but when I dug a little deeper I have noticed a few people say that crime can be a problem in this suburb  Any other information you's could give me about this suburb would be great! Also, I'm not on this very often, just hoping I'm posting in the right place. Apologises in advance if I havent


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Which country are you coming from? Remember crime by Australian standards is usually nothing if you compare to other countries. A lot of talk has been going around that Redfern is a hellish place. I lived there, walked the streets at 4 AM after a long night at the pub many times and .... Nothing , no crime 

A bunch of alchos on a street, or a loud block party and Australians start shouting about unacceptable levels of crime in their suburb.

I would say avoid only Auburn, Bankstown, Macquarie fields and possibly Liverpool if you are of a sensitive folk . 

Dee Why is fine, a bit far from everything, but leafy, clean and I loved it 

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## MissJamie (Feb 19, 2013)

I am coming from Ireland, the North to be precise so crime is part of every day life I suppose. Not so much in the area I live but it does happen! I have also heard Redfern is "rough" but have been there before and didnt have a problem. I have lived in Bondi Junction, Bondi Road, Randwick and Rose Bay when I was in Sydney on a working holiday visa a few years back. Dee Why appealed to us as we now have a daughter and would like somewhere a bit quieter. Thanks so much for your advice


----------

